# ZoloWeen - Toy and Comic Convention + Costume Contest Oct 2, in NJ



## ZoloWorld (Jan 26, 2010)

ZoloWorld Presents: 
ZOLOWEEN
Toy Show, Comic Convention and Costume Contest
WILLINGBORO N.J. Saturday, October 2, 2010 (10AM-5:00)

ZoloWorld is at it again with another Toy and Comic show at the Grand MarketPlace in Willingboro, N.J. 

This Event is FREE to Buyers!!

Local hotel info will be coming SOON! LOCK IN THE BEST RATES If you are traveling a long distance!

Check out the website or contact us for more info!


On Saturday, Oct 2, 2010 Zoloworld will be having their second Toy and Comic Show of 2010 in Willingboro, N.J. right off route 130 at the Grand Marketplace. The event will start at 10:00AM and end at 5:00. This is a one day event.We will be having a costume contest as well! Come in your best costume and you could win a prize! Discounts given to people in costumes for food and select stores in the mart! 

After the enormous feedback and success of the first show in February, Zoloworld has a bigger event planned for everyone in October! 

*SPECIAL GUEST: LARRY KENNEY - The Voice Of Lion-O from Thundercats, Count Chocula and Sonny from Cocoa Puffs!*


Guest list:

Will Torres - Comic Artist 
Will Olmo - Comic Artist
501st Legion - Taking Star Wars Donations for children hospitals
N.J. Ghostbusters - 
P.A. Jedi - Performing lightsaber duels with effects!
LateNight Horror Motel - Digital Wizards creating their own movies and blogs

More to Come, We are just getting started!

More Announced so far:

Charity Auction! MOC American Jaga w/ protective case!
Protective cases will be given away at the show as well! First come first serve!
Much more to be announced!

This will be a Free Event for everyone shopping with plenty of FREE parking as well!

There will be all kinds of Toys and comics ranging from 1950s to present!

Looking to be a vendor? Tables can be purchased by Paypal or by Money Order directly on the website, which can be found here Dealers Contract.

Table rates start at $45.00 each and discounts are given on multiple purchases!Tables are on a first come, first serve basis so do not miss your chance to sell at the event.We are expecting a very high volume of people and tables are sure to sell out. Pre-order your Tables today!

Come spend the day with ZoloWorld at the Grand marketplace in Willingboro, N.J. 


Thanks to all that came to our first show. This one is going to be BIGGER!!

Tell your friends!


Check out the website at www.amazingtoyshows.com or contact [email protected] or call 267-251-1481 

Thanks for looking!


----------

